# sweetener, xylitol



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So this stuff will kill your dog. But it is ok to feed you. I know humans are nit dogs but you have to wonder. I have never been a fan of all the fake sugars. They all seem to have bad side effects. Sugar in moderation not so..
If it could kill my dog I am reading more labels and avoiding it.
Of course my Dog would snort it and ask for more likely.

Sweetener Xylitol can kill or poison dogs, FDA warns | Fox News


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A lot of people say raisins will kill dogs, but I love them. Guess it depends on the animal.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Read the contents of your food carefully before you give food to your dog.even some peanut butters.

Did You Know That Xylitol Is Dangerous To Your Dog ?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Any of those artificial sweeteners ending in -ol messes with your gut. Ever notice an increase in gas when you chew gum with those sweeteners?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I decided around 1997-98 that I would no longer eat fast food or eat any artificial sweetener. I also quit drinking soft drinks unless there is cheap liquor involved, which is infrequent. 

I break the fast food rule for Whataburger on occasion.


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

I don't buy artificial sweeteners of any kind. Mostly because of the processing, however xylitol has been used in other countries for a very long time. It is one of the most natural occurring sweeteners out. 

With that in mind, I make my own. I grow a Stevia plant and once it is big enough, I pick the leaves and dry them. Then I make liquid Stevia by soaking them in vodka (it can be done with water as well.) The dried leaves last for years in the right conditions.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## walking (Nov 19, 2015)

Xylitol occurs naturally in small amounts, for example in yellow plums and some berries. Xylitol used as a sweetener is usually produced from a type of sugar called xylose from birch wood. So, it can be called a semi-artificial sweetener. According to Natural Medicines Comprehensive Database - the article published here on WebMD, it is safe to use in amounts up to 50 grams per day (for adults). These 50 grams probably means "non-toxic" but this amount would likely cause loose stools in some people...

Xylitol can cause gas in a similar way as soluble fiber (from example from beans), when normal intestinal bacteria break it down.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

sugar I use sugar any questions -it is natural 100%


----------

